# Crappie



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Bonecrusher and myself got a few crappie at a central ohio res that has plenty of shore access. We fished creek channel edeges, there where holding 3' to 5' deep in about 10' to 12' fow. Was a little challenging with the wind in our faces but we made it happen. Brought home about a dozen for the table. Caught on tubes and minnies under a float. Pretty sure these crappie were staging in a prespawn mode, was a mix of blacks and whites and some had eggs. Go get them guys!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Good info I havent been able to get any in the shallow coves of buckeye for a week now, might be time to get the boat out an explore some other shore lines with a lil depth close by.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

may be a dumb question, but do black and white crappie ever mate and make little hybrid crappie? just wondering...


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

gerb said:


> may be a dumb question, but do black and white crappie ever mate and make little hybrid crappie? just wondering...


I've heard that it happens all the time but the result usually comes out as either a black crappie or white crappie depending on which one had the stronger genetics. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

fishintechnician said:


> Bonecrusher and myself got a few crappie at a central ohio res that has plenty of shore access. We fished creek channel edeges, there where holding 3' to 5' deep in about 10' to 12' fow. Was a little challenging with the wind in our faces but we made it happen. Brought home about a dozen for the table. Caught on tubes and minnies under a float. Pretty sure these crappie were staging in a prespawn mode, was a mix of blacks and whites and some had eggs. Go get them guys!


Let's get that pre-spawn to hold off for a few more weeks... I have some work and family stuff to get in order before I can fully committ to this season. lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great report! thanks a bunch!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I fished a central ohio res. today too  caught about 15 keepers on stingers in 3ft of water or so. Most were white crappie though. But I am not sure these fish weren't here all winter the way this ohio winter has been, but I do think they are starting to stage up on pre spawn, found some plump ladies but all males and smaller females were normal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

The only thing i brought home was an x-rap i found in a tree.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

I hit buckeye yest for a couple hours and never had a strike. this is due to my lack of fishing skill....still learning from you guys. most of the bays and channels were empty of water. when u guys fish these prespawn crappies what attracks you to one spot over another this time of year? not asking for ur spots just what you are looking for..thanks


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

goose commander said:


> I hit buckeye yest for a couple hours and never had a strike. this is due to my lack of fishing skill....still learning from you guys. most of the bays and channels were empty of water. when u guys fish these prespawn crappies what attracks you to one spot over another this time of year? not asking for ur spots just what you are looking for..thanks


Water depth!, equal balance of shade/sunlight, shad, deep water near. (Generally a lot of ducks in an area means there's small fish around), also warm water discharges or drain tiles.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

yep--they sure do, cuz that's where zebra fish come from.....!!


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

thanks guys, will be out again on friday to try it again. if i can get 1 i will double my catch...lol. thats sad!!!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

even if you dont catch one...you can double your catch....because 2 x 0 is still 0.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

thanks gerb thats the kinda lift im looking for...lol


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

goose commander said:


> thanks gerb thats the kinda lift im looking for...lol


What lake you hitting up?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

They were on again today for about an hour. Middle of the afternoon. Slow lift and drop technique with tubes. I am sure the eveining bit would have been on as well. Stay in the wind. No chop, no fish. Biggest went 13 and was caught by CutBait.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

KWaller said:


> What lake you hitting up?
> 
> will be at the mighty buckeye! im off fri and sat this week.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

goose commander said:


> I hit buckeye yest for a couple hours and never had a strike. this is due to my lack of fishing skill....still learning from you guys. most of the bays and channels were empty of water. when u guys fish these prespawn crappies what attracks you to one spot over another this time of year? not asking for ur spots just what you are looking for..thanks


Listen to what Kyle said (kwaller) we caught most of ours out of the creek channels in the res. If you know where they are likely to spawn look for the creek edges close by or even points or flats that arenearby in deeper water. If you can find additional cover such as wood or rocks in the channels its even better. pay attention to your bobber as they are not crushing the bait. keep at it until you find the schools of fish and then start catching them....lol. If it has been sunny or warm for a couple of days start shallower and work your way deeper into the channels


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the mention Bonecrusher but I see who's picture you posted. LMAO


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Darn tootin' thanks for letting me hold your fish


----------

